# My daughter's fat? or who the heck makes these charts??! *small update* #1



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

OK, I know I shouldn't do it. But I entered my kids' heights/weights into one of these online calculators -- and dd came up as "overweight".







(Ds always comes back as borderline underweight, but that's another story). She's 4 (& 4 months), is about 43" tall and weighs 48 lbs.

So, calm my mama fears here: Is this child overweight?
In shorts & a t-shirt
Shorts & shirt standing

At the beach in a swimsuit

Performing "beach ballet"

I KNOW she's not skinny like her brother is (seriously, they both can wear the same size shorts), but fat?

****UPDATE**Well, it would help if mom could remember how much dd weighed! I had the scale out tonight because I was scrubbing the bathroom floor. Dd stepped on it and I discovered that she actually weighs: 45.5 lbs. NOT 48. oops. The BMI calculator still calls her "at risk for being overweight" but she's at the 87th for height and the 92nd percentile for weight, but I'm not quite as worried as I was before, though I do think we need to work on a bit more diversity of food for the whole family.*


----------



## Parthenia (Dec 12, 2001)

Fat? Heavens, no! She looks healthy (and adorable!).

At my dd's 3 yr check a couple of weeks ago, the doctor told me they're now documenting BMI's, and that my dd's BMI had increased so much in the past year that I should keep an eye on her weight. She also shot up in height in the past year, which isn't surprising. DH, big sister, and I are all tall. My older dd is off the charts for height, and very skinny, but still in the 90th percentile for weight. Younger dd was the shorty in the family until recently, but taking our family growth patterns into consideration dd is right on target. She's perfectly proportionate--as does your dd.

(BTW, at 3 years, 7 months, my dd is 40.5 inches and 40.5 lbs.)


----------



## ewe+lamb (Jul 20, 2004)

You know you said it yourself when you said 'I know I shouldn't', so next time don't!! These things are just average stuff taken from a different era so not at all reliable. You have a beautiful daughter and just because her bones aren't showing does not equate that she is fat, I'd forget it, put it far back in your mind and just remember not to do that again, life is difficult enough without putting added pressure onto ourselves and our children for no reason at all.


----------



## ChristyMarie (May 31, 2006)

Um, no, she is not in any possible way overweight. She looks healthy. The bad thing about those calculators is that frame size and muscle mass are not considered.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Oy, I shudder to think what DS's BMI would be. He's solid, like packed full of rocks solid. And his pants fall down.


----------



## aussiemum (Dec 20, 2001)

Does she do a lot of physical activity? Sometimes very physical children who participate in a lot of sport are mistaken as 'overweight' just because they are so much more muscular than other kids of the same age.


----------



## Zach'smom (Nov 5, 2004)

She is beautiful and does not look at all overweight!!!!

Also remember right before many kids have a growth spurt they pack on a bunch of weight and then increase their height by a bunch of inches.


----------



## Stella_luna (Jan 26, 2006)

No way! She looks just right (and is lovely).


----------



## Freefromitall (Sep 15, 2008)

Did this calculater take in to account age at all? I know some do ad some don't.
Anyway, 4yr olds aren't nec. supposed to be skin and bones, and she looks healthy to me.


----------



## MCR (Nov 20, 2001)

That must be the same chart my doctors office uses, Dd is 42" tall and weights 43lbs and I was told she's pushing it


----------



## onlyzombiecat (Aug 15, 2004)

No, your dd doesn't look fat.

Unless there has been a drastic change in her growth pattern, eating habits or activity level I would not be concerned.

BMI is faulty for adults so I wouldn't rely on it to indicate healthy weight for growing children.
http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/64577.php
http://www.freedieting.com/tools/bmi_calculator.htm


----------



## Phoenix~Mama (Dec 24, 2007)

Definitely definitely NOT fat!

I refuse to look at those stupid charts, all they do is make me angry. lol Seriously, according to those charts everyone should be skeletons running around, it's ridiculous!

Your daughter is beautiful and looks like a perfectly healthy child, so not even near overweight status, in my opinion.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

I can't tell you that she doesn't look fat, though I do think she looks like a very healthy child. What I can tell you is that I think that BMI is an outdated concept and strongly recommend reading around the issue of Fat Acceptance- also, check out the link in my sig.
It is possible to be fat and healthy.


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

I know a lot of kids. I know a lot that are overweight. But, they don't look at all like your daughter. She looks normal, healthy and not fat at all.

I would honestly tell you if she looked overweight. I'd be nice about it, but I wouldn't lie.

She does weigh more than my daughter did at that age, but my kid was skinny, like your son. I always got the "does she eat?" look from my doctor.

I say, just don't pay attention to those online thingys and keep letting her do what she does.


----------



## chfriend (Aug 29, 2002)

My kid is overweight, incredible healthy and very active. So, no, she's not fat. But even if she were, it's not necessarily time to panic.







:


----------



## ChetMC (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm really surprised, and like other posters, I'm wondering if you used a calculator that was meant for adults only. I have a niece who has always been really big for her age (tall and heavy). She's been called "off the charts," but never fat. She's just above average for her age, and the size of a child who is three years older than she actually is.

I think that one of the problems with kids and BMI is that any BMI above the 95 percentile ranks kids as being overweight. Some kids are just going to be big.

As long as a child's weight isn't a symptom of an underlying issue... poor diet, inactivity, thyroid problem, metabolic disorder, I wouldn't worry.

The other thing to remember is that kids often bulk up before they shoot up. Your DD could grow two inches and not gain a pound. Our kids always got chubbier before they got taller.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

The BMI is hooped for adults - I highly doubt it's any more accurate for children.

She's a cutie!


----------



## pigpokey (Feb 23, 2006)

Lynn, she looks on the heavy side of "not fat." However, she may be getting ready for a growth spurt. They generally do chub out a bit before they spurt.


----------



## Channelle (May 14, 2008)

She is not fat, she looks absolutely beautiful! (and so adorable!) I'd say she is perfect.


----------



## lotusdebi (Aug 29, 2002)

She looks perfect!
I'm distressed that children are now expected to be anorexic. It was bad enough with adults and teens. But, children? Preschoolers? WTH is wrong with our society?







:


----------



## Natsuki (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lotusdebi* 
She looks perfect!
I'm distressed that children are now expected to be anorexic. It was bad enough with adults and teens. But, children? Preschoolers? WTH is wrong with our society?







:

In my area there is a huge percentage of children of an unhealthy weight (50% of the children in our school district are overweight or obese) and it's a big public health concern - so I understand why dr.'s are watching it closely. I mean, when the AAP starts talking about whether cholesterol medications are appropriate for 7 year olds b/c of how unhealthy their bodies are, that's a great cause for concern IMO.

(Not saying the OP's daughter falls into this category - but I do think it is right for dr.'s to be concerned about a child's weight and such).


----------



## Destinye (Aug 27, 2003)

She looks great! Interestingly my DD (1/04) is the same height but weighs 39.5 but she looks fine too, I think there is more of a range than the charts allow.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Fat is a loaded word, but she is 3lbs heavier than my same age/height 4yo who is 90th%. If she comes up off the charts, she probably is above her ideal weight.

No one seems to want to acknowledge that there is any value to BMI or growth charts, but at some point, it is the responsible thing to do.


----------



## April411 (Dec 19, 2007)

umm no....she's not fat but even if she was, what difference would it make? As long as she is active and is eating healthy she is fine. We all come in different shapes and sizes. Please don't put your hang-ups on your child.


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

I have boys but she looks perfectly healthy to me. Remember muscle weighs more that fat so if she is active and athletic she may have more muscle mass than "fluffy" fat.
Not all little girls or boys are pencil thin some have more meat on their bones without being unhealthy.

I would keep feeding her the healthy diet you have been and dont worry about it she's a cutie







:


----------



## TCMoulton (Oct 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *orangecanoe* 
Fat is a loaded word, but she is 3lbs heavier than my same age/height 4yo who is 90th%. If she comes up off the charts, she probably is above her ideal weight.

Just because she weighs 3 pounds more than your child does not mean that she is above her ideal weight - every person is built differently, some have more muscle than others and tend to weigh more. She looks healthy in the pictures - far from overweight!


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

hmm...ds2 is 43 pounds, and he's only 36" tall. He's a bit of a chunk, but he only eats junk very occasionally and is very active. I don't worry about it. DS1 was downright skinny as a child. DD is slim, but very solidly built (6" taller than her brother, and only about 4-5 pounds heavier). DS2 is large. They're all built differently, and I don't let it stress me.

Your dd is a seriously cute kid, and there's no way I'd even consider calling her "fat". I realize there's a problem with childhood obesity, but we don't need to go crazy in the other direction, either. When I was a kid, I was a bit chunky, and I thought I was fat, and the other kids called me fat, and it did bad things to my self-image. Guess what I do when I'm down on myself? I eat. I _am_ fat now...and I wasn't fat then - not even close.


----------



## channelofpeace (Jul 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Natsuki* 
In my area there is a huge percentage of children of an unhealthy weight (50% of the children in our school district are overweight or obese) and it's a big public health concern - so I understand why dr.'s are watching it closely. *I mean, when the AAP starts talking about whether cholesterol medications are appropriate for 7 year olds b/c of how unhealthy their bodies are, that's a great cause for concern IMO.*

(Not saying the OP's daughter falls into this category - but I do think it is right for dr.'s to be concerned about a child's weight and such).

That is insanity! Instead of encouraging a healthy diet of whole foods (which you won't find in your average school cafeteria) and lots of physical activity, they want to medicate seven year olds?! Get the junk food out of the house!

The problem with relying on weight is that it neglects the kids who eat crap food and don't exercise but are still thin. It does just as much of a disservice (probably more) to them to focus on weight instead of a healthy lifestyle. The fat=unhealthy thin=healthy business totally and entirely misses the point.

No, OP, your dd looks fine. As long as she eats healthy (my kiddos love their occasional treats!) and is active, don't sweat it. And I loved the beach ballet


----------



## Ceinwen (Jul 1, 2004)

She's the exact same size as my dd. My dd is turning six in December, and she is 58 lbs. I'm not sure how many inches...

Anyway, she is super active, can out run/dance/swim me, and is a very healthy eater. She's just built like a brick house!


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

thanks moms! I will resist the urge in the future.

Tthe reason I checked the "ideal body weight" and BMI calculator (yes, it was for kids) is because she tried to put on a pair of size 4 jeans, and there is no way she could button them. That surprised me. But last winter at this time she was wearing size 3 stuff, and I'm just surprised that size 4 pants don't fit around the waist (they're not too bad length-wise). I'm also used to a child (ds) who always outgrows things length-wise, and never waist-wise.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pigpokey* 
Lynn, she looks on the heavy side of "not fat." However, she may be getting ready for a growth spurt. They generally do chub out a bit before they spurt.

That's kind of what I think - she's at like the 85th percentile for height, and 95th for weight, I think. The pictures of her in her bathing suit are in the early summer (before she grew about 2") and the ones in shorts are from the end of the summer, but she's gained a bit of weight (I think) since then. I don't remember what she weighed in the beginning of the summer. Maybe she is getting ready for another spurt up.

She's got curves, but she's VERY muscular and strong as well. She's far stronger than ds.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *April411* 
umm no....she's not fat but even if she was, what difference would it make? As long as she is active and is eating healthy she is fine. We all come in different shapes and sizes. Please don't put your hang-ups on your child.

If she were overweight, then I'd take a good look at our diet as a whole family.

Dh doesn't eat fruit/veggies because of some major sensory issues that _he_ has and so he doesn't think to offer them for lunch for her (he's a WAHD). On daycare days (3x a week), this isn't an issue, but 2-3 days a week it is.

Dd loves foods with fat in them -- cheese, mayo, gravy, milk, butter. Feeding my kids is sometimes like feeding Jack Sprat and his wife - when we have potatoes, ds will eat the potato plain and dd will eat the gravy "plain"! When she's with dh, he tends to eat cheese/bread, and so does she. So far, I've just been making sure that dd gets fruits/veggies from me. I would work very hard with dh to make sure that she's offered those at lunch along with the starch/protein that he automatically gives her, and to make sure she gets fruit at breakfast.

I'd also make sure that the family as a whole promotes being active.

If we do all of these things and she's healthy, and overweight according to the charts, then so be it. I know given her genetics, she's not going to grow up to be a size 2. She's more likely a natural size 12.

But I also know, given her genetics, that it's possible for her to have relatively serious weight-related problems. My desire is for our daughter to be healthy.


----------



## magentamomma (Mar 18, 2004)

No, Not fat. But even if she were plump or chubby she is 4. They call it baby fat for a reason. Also, some people are just rounder than others.


----------



## Ammaarah (May 21, 2005)

She is a healthy, solid, BEAUTIFUL child and I do not think she looks overweight. My daughter is built much the same - she just turned 3 and she's about 35 pounds and 38 inches tall (I'll find out for sure at her 3 year WBV on Wednesday.) While the BMI calculators can give a ballpark idea of what a healthy weight is, they are not very inclusive of different body types and I wouldn't put much stock into it. If your daughter is active and eats good stuff most of the time she will be the size she is supposed to be.


----------



## innle (Mar 16, 2007)

She looks fine as far as I can see







... as long as she is eating healthily and getting a good bit of exercise I wouldn't get too worried at this stage! BMI charts are not always all that accurate - especially for children, given their growth spurts, but also for adults as they don't take into account bone density/muscles/etc. (I mean, my best friend is badly underweight according to the charts - however, in reality she is at her optimum weight bearing in mind that she has a very small build.)


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

ignore those charts, your daughter is fine. Even my Ped. says to ignore those charts.


----------



## lab (Jun 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LynnS6* 
thanks moms! I will resist the urge in the future.

Tthe reason I checked the "ideal body weight" and BMI calculator (yes, it was for kids) is because she tried to put on a pair of size 4 jeans, and there is no way she could button them. That surprised me. But last winter at this time she was wearing size 3 stuff, and I'm just surprised that size 4 pants don't fit around the waist (they're not too bad length-wise). I'm also used to a child (ds) who always outgrows things length-wise, and never waist-wise.

That's kind of what I think - she's at like the 85th percentile for height, and 95th for weight, I think. The pictures of her in her bathing suit are in the early summer (before she grew about 2") and the ones in shorts are from the end of the summer, but she's gained a bit of weight (I think) since then. I don't remember what she weighed in the beginning of the summer. Maybe she is getting ready for another spurt up.

She's got curves, but she's VERY muscular and strong as well. She's far stronger than ds.

If she were overweight, then I'd take a good look at our diet as a whole family.

Dh doesn't eat fruit/veggies because of some major sensory issues that _he_ has and so he doesn't think to offer them for lunch for her (he's a WAHD). On daycare days (3x a week), this isn't an issue, but 2-3 days a week it is.

Dd loves foods with fat in them -- cheese, mayo, gravy, milk, butter. Feeding my kids is sometimes like feeding Jack Sprat and his wife - when we have potatoes, ds will eat the potato plain and dd will eat the gravy "plain"! When she's with dh, he tends to eat cheese/bread, and so does she. So far, I've just been making sure that dd gets fruits/veggies from me. I would work very hard with dh to make sure that she's offered those at lunch along with the starch/protein that he automatically gives her, and to make sure she gets fruit at breakfast.

I'd also make sure that the family as a whole promotes being active.

If we do all of these things and she's healthy, and overweight according to the charts, then so be it. I know given her genetics, she's not going to grow up to be a size 2. She's more likely a natural size 12.

But I also know, given her genetics, that it's possible for her to have relatively serious weight-related problems. My desire is for our daughter to be healthy.

Well....

Based on your description of her diet and the 'heavy side of not fat', I would be concerned.

I certainly wouldn't call her fat - but yes I would be worried about weight.


----------



## harrietsmama (Dec 10, 2001)

I don't think she looks fat, just a chunk of good old baby, she's hanging on to her baby features longer. As long as you know you are feeding her healthy food and she gets lots of active play, who cares about the chart! My friend's son has always been in the 5th percent area, but his parents are both tiny, ya know? My kids are very tall and super thin, but my x is super tall and thin, hmmmm. don't worry, just relax and enjoy how cute she looks!







:


----------



## aussiemum (Dec 20, 2001)

Yes, Lynn, I agree with lab here. If you have concerns that your DD may be predisposed to obesity, & she has a natural strong craving for fatty &/or high kilojule (cal) foods, then yeah, maybe you do need to be attentive to it.

If she already has an active lifestyle, then I'm not sure how much increasing activity will help her stay at an 'ideal' weight-height ratio. I understand that your DH has a personal aversion to fruits & veg, but is it so bad that he can't touch them? I mean, seriously, he is the SAHP, he is just going to have to remember to offer some cucumber, salad or some sort of veg for lunch! It has nothing to do with him, but is a health thing for your child, yk? I hope that comes out right, I'm not trying to be harsh on your DH.... just advocting for the right of every child to have greens for lunch, I guess.


----------



## SquishyKitty (Jun 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LynnS6* 
OK, I know I shouldn't do it. But I entered my kids' heights/weights into one of these online calculators -- and dd came up as "overweight".







(Ds always comes back as borderline underweight, but that's another story). She's 4 (& 4 months), is about 43" tall and weighs 48 lbs.

So, calm my mama fears here: Is this child overweight?
In shorts & a t-shirt
Shorts & shirt standing

At the beach in a swimsuit

Performing "beach ballet"

I KNOW she's not skinny like her brother is (seriously, they both can wear the same size shorts), but fat?

I can't see the pics from work, but I will say that, unless you have noticed a drastic weight gain in your child, that is outside of the normal growth spurt patterns, I wouldn't worry. We only use the percentile charts to kind of see if DS has deviated too far to one side or the other, but unless it's a significant weight gain without any type of stretching out phase, we don't really worry about it.

As long as she is eating healthy, is active, and is not getting extremely chunky without the corresponding growth spurt "Up", I wouldn't worry too much about it. You know your child, has she ever deviated from her specific growth pattern? I think the only time to worry is if she goes too far into one side or the other. DS has been in the 95th percentile his whole life, so for us we'd only start to worry if he jumped too far either way.

DS goes through phases where he's really chubby, and then within a few weeks he gets taller. Unfortunately, he had his BMI done during one of his chubby phases so he came out as overweight. I had them redo it after he stretched out, and he's now in the normal range. Go figure.

I think the concept of measuring BMI's is a good thing for kids since there are so many now that are obese, but they have to take into account the fact that most kids go through a chunk up phase before they get taller.


----------



## petra_william (Nov 28, 2007)

regarding your dd not eating fruit / veg when shes with your dh, couldnt you chop up some fruit and veg and leave it in a container ready for dd to eat so dh only has to take it out of the fridge? ie a fruit salad and maybe some cucumber, pepper and carrot sticks with a dip or something. that way he wouldnt even have to touch them and can just take the lid off and give them to dd.

i wouldnt say she's fat either - i agree with the on teh heavy side of not fat thing and that she'll grow out of it probably.

i also agree that sometimes its not as simple as fat = unhealthy and thin = healthy. i know plenty of people who are thin and look healthy, muscular etc but live on a diet of processed foods and littel fruit and veg. its what goes on inside teh body that matters (choldesterol etc) and not what the body looks like from the outside.


----------



## AlwaysByMySide (May 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *petra_william* 
regarding your dd not eating fruit / veg when shes with your dh, couldnt you chop up some fruit and veg and leave it in a container ready for dd to eat so dh only has to take it out of the fridge? ie a fruit salad and maybe some cucumber, pepper and carrot sticks with a dip or something. that way he wouldnt even have to touch them and can just take the lid off and give them to dd.

This was what I was going to suggest as well. It's going to be his responsibility to offer them to her, though.

She doesn't look fat, but I agree with a pp that she may be due for a growth spurt. And if she tends to lean toward fattier foods, then it may be a good time to reevaluate the foods she's eating. (That said, I have a smack in the 50th percentile 3 year old who would eat peanut butter all day if I let her.)


----------



## SquishyKitty (Jun 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *petra_william* 
regar

i also agree that sometimes its not as simple as fat = unhealthy and thin = healthy. i know plenty of people who are thin and look healthy, muscular etc but live on a diet of processed foods and littel fruit and veg. its what goes on inside teh body that matters (choldesterol etc) and not what the body looks like from the outside.

I agree with a lot of this, but the above statement doesn't necessarily translate the same to kids as it does to adults.

Yes, some kids are built bigger, but overall, most kids don't start gaining and keeping on the weight until they are in their early teens. Young children generally do not carry any extra weight (for their body type) unless their bodies are storing it for a growth spurt. I think kids' bodies are the most efficient ones out there, lol.


----------



## Natsuki (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lab* 
Well....

Based on your description of her diet and the 'heavy side of not fat', I would be concerned.

I certainly wouldn't call her fat - but yes I would be worried about weight.

ITA with this. Because even if she is ok right now (which I would agree with the 'heavier side of normal' description), if the eating pattern continues and she doesn't develop a palate for healthier foods and doesn't see healthy eating modeled, as her activity level drops as she gets older she is at high risk for being overweight and the health problems that go along with it b/c of her natural predispotion through genetics and food preferences.


----------



## Mirzam (Sep 9, 2002)

I will be frank (not that think for one minute that anyone else hasn't been), and say she looks a little on the chubby side to me.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LynnS6* 
If she were overweight, then I'd take a good look at our diet as a whole family.

Dh doesn't eat fruit/veggies because of some major sensory issues that _he_ has and so he doesn't think to offer them for lunch for her (he's a WAHD). On daycare days (3x a week), this isn't an issue, but 2-3 days a week it is.

Dd loves foods with fat in them -- cheese, mayo, gravy, milk, butter. Feeding my kids is sometimes like feeding Jack Sprat and his wife - when we have potatoes, ds will eat the potato plain and dd will eat the gravy "plain"! When she's with dh, he tends to eat cheese/bread, and so does she. So far, I've just been making sure that dd gets fruits/veggies from me. I would work very hard with dh to make sure that she's offered those at lunch along with the starch/protein that he automatically gives her, and to make sure she gets fruit at breakfast.

I'd also make sure that the family as a whole promotes being active.

If we do all of these things and she's healthy, and overweight according to the charts, then so be it. I know given her genetics, she's not going to grow up to be a size 2. She's more likely a natural size 12.

But I also know, given her genetics, that it's possible for her to have relatively serious weight-related problems. My desire is for our daughter to be healthy.

This sounds like my family. So, the grownups have a star chart (my boys are unfooded and naturally self-select a huge range of foods.) We get a sticker for every portion of fruit and veg Skye is offered. If she gets offered more than 35 in a week, then mummy and daddy get a treat- like taking the family out to dinner so mummy doesn't have to cook, that kind of thing. Frankly, I've had more fulfilling dental extractions, but I really want eating fruit and veg to become just "one of those things you do" to her, like cleaning your teeth or drinking enough.


----------



## choli (Jun 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lotusdebi* 
She looks perfect!
I'm distressed that children are now expected to be anorexic. It was bad enough with adults and teens. But, children? Preschoolers? WTH is wrong with our society?







:

Anorexia is an eating disorder. Nobody is expecting children to be anorexic.

Not being overweight is not indicative of an eating disorder.


----------



## hippymomma69 (Feb 28, 2007)

My TWO year old just got the "overweight" moniker at his last dr. visit









I'm a little freaked because it's so clearly something he was born with. He was born with rolls of fat on his legs and everyone said "he'll lose those as soon as he starts to walk". But he never did. And he's always had these HUGE shoulders and big chest. And he is chunk in the middle and in the legs.

I am STILL breastfeeding him! I didn't think his diet was too bad (we're generally healthy here) and I thought he was active. But in really observing closely, I noticed that he would pick around the healthy stuff (kind of like your daughter - more carbs please!). So if I give him and my 4 year old (who is skinny) the same meal - roast chicken, green beans and brown rice, he will eat the rice, one or two beans and a piece of chicken. SHE will eat the chicken, one or two beans and that's it. She's always preferred protein and veggies/fruit over carbs. He also gravitates towards the swings over the climbing equipment.

So I'm not sure I buy the theory that kids only carry the body fat they need. Apparently his body thinks he's someone gearing up for a long fast or a deep winter LOL

Before I was kind of relaxed with DD since she's so skinny -I've trusted her to self-regulate her eating for the most part and it works for her. But he just seems to not have the self-regulation gene turned on or something. I'm shocked sometimes by how much he can pack away if he really likes a food. So I'm learning a whole new way to relate to food for his sake (like offering the protein and veggies first with NO carbs - then later he can have the carbs or whatever). He only gets water to drink (she drinks lots of rice milk).

I also second the person who mentioned that those charts don't really tell you the "health" picture of the child. My skinny DD has NO muscles. She likes to climb but has very weak arms. She's skinny flabby. The playground equipment is just not cutting it for her. So I'm trying to get her swimming more (that season's almost over) and she's expressed interest in going running with me and we've done it a couple of times with success so I'll keep doing that. I'm also trying to think about how to give both of them more "heavy" work to build up their muscles...any suggestions?

anyway, I know it can be a shock to realize that you child may not be "naturally" skinny (though your DD looks within normal to me - but alot of weight can hide in the stomach area I guess) and that you will have to start NOW to get them on a healthy path...but maybe that's a good thing. I've kind of noticed that some kids who are really skinny grow up to be fat (maybe because everyone is trying to feed them all the time?) and others who were overweight as young children stretch out and get thinner as teenagers (maybe because their parents are getting them moving more?)....so who knows?

good luck
peace,
robyn


----------



## lotusdebi (Aug 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *choli* 
Anorexia is an eating disorder. Nobody is expecting children to be anorexic.

Not being overweight is not indicative of an eating disorder.

I have intimate knowledge of eating disorders, thank you. The concept of worrying parents and children about weight based on the inaccurate, outdated BMI concept can absolutely contribute to eating disorders. Buying into the idea that skinny=healthy and fat=unhealthy already contributes to eating disorders. Any doctor that looks at a chart rather than the child in question in order to determine whether that child's health is a poor doctor indeed, and is not working for the best interests of the child.

People come in different shapes and sizes. We're supposed to. The child in the pictures looks fine. If the doctor makes such recommendations to parents without looking at and understanding the children in question, that doctor is likely contributing to some very unhealthy attitudes towards eating in his patients.

I started starving myself when I was seven years old because I thought I was fat. I thought I was fat because my mom thought she was fat, and I was always told that I looked like my mom. See how easily influenced children can be? With the attitude that the doctor expressed, I absolutely worry that children are being influenced towards anorexia or other eating disorders. And that is incredibly distressing.


----------



## Violet2 (Apr 26, 2007)

I thought she looked fine.

Keep in mind that we don't really know how to help people lose weight and we don't really know how to judge what is normal growth vs. a problem so I would be wary of tinkering aside from offering wholesome foods. Just focus on healthy food and being active and don't worry about her weight for now.

Given how little we know and how little we can predict, I would wait until a problem became obvious. Right now you can't tell if it's just part of her normal growth curve or not.

My DD right now at 11mos is 33.5 inches and 27-28 lbs, she is bigger than several 2yos I know. BUT I'm tall and stocky. So is DH. My SILS are both over 6' soooo I figure until proven otherwise, DD is fine. I'm not going to listen to the docs if they whig out until she's around 6ish. I just focus on whole, healthy foods, avoid empty carbs and keep her as active as I can and trust her body to figure it out.

V


----------



## harrietsmama (Dec 10, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lotusdebi* 
I have intimate knowledge of eating disorders, thank you. The concept of worrying parents and children about weight based on the inaccurate, outdated BMI concept can absolutely contribute to eating disorders. Buying into the idea that skinny=healthy and fat=unhealthy already contributes to eating disorders. Any doctor that looks at a chart rather than the child in question in order to determine whether that child's health is a poor doctor indeed, and is not working for the best interests of the child.

People come in different shapes and sizes. We're supposed to. The child in the pictures looks fine. If the doctor makes such recommendations to parents without looking at and understanding the children in question, that doctor is likely contributing to some very unhealthy attitudes towards eating in his patients.

I started starving myself when I was seven years old because I thought I was fat. I thought I was fat because my mom thought she was fat, and I was always told that I looked like my mom. See how easily influenced children can be? With the attitude that the doctor expressed, I absolutely worry that children are being influenced towards anorexia or other eating disorders. And that is incredibly distressing.

yep, I agree. My doc uses a growth chart, but more to gauge the growth of my children, not to compare them to others. I think it is more due to their food intolerences and to make sure their growth isn't effected by malabsorbtion sp? for example. My dd is super thin, but like pp, she hasn't much strength, so we were talking about the best ways for her to build strength without causing injury, since she is also ridiculously hyper jointed. My son on the other hand is a tornado of energy and has lots of strength physically. He is mr feed me carbs though







I made some purees to make muffins & stuff with hidden veggies in them, so he ate least gets some. I also give him whole food vitamins.


----------



## whalemilk (Jul 11, 2008)

I agree with Lotusdebi. This is more than a bit absurd, IMHO.


----------



## lab (Jun 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lotusdebi* 
I have intimate knowledge of eating disorders, thank you. The concept of worrying parents and children about weight based on the inaccurate, outdated BMI concept can absolutely contribute to eating disorders. Buying into the idea that skinny=healthy and fat=unhealthy already contributes to eating disorders. Any doctor that looks at a chart rather than the child in question in order to determine whether that child's health is a poor doctor indeed, and is not working for the best interests of the child.

People come in different shapes and sizes. We're supposed to. The child in the pictures looks fine. If the doctor makes such recommendations to parents without looking at and understanding the children in question, that doctor is likely contributing to some very unhealthy attitudes towards eating in his patients.

.

Are you reading the op's posts? Clearly a lot of you aren't

The OP never went to a ped. A ped hasn't told the op that her child was overweight.

Read the posts from the op. Look at the diet that the child is eating. Clearly the op senses that something is going on and she came here for advice. The first post didn't mention diet. And a lot of posters responded that if her diet was healthy - then not to worry. Well, since then, the op has stated that the child's diet is not good.

I am sure that views of parents contribute to a child's obesity. Just based on your story of your mom - it was passed down to you.

But sometimes, parents can contribute to their child's obesity by what they feed the child and by what they DON'T say to the child. Kids are smart and they want to be healthy. Education folks. (I am not saying this child is obese).


----------



## choli (Jun 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lotusdebi* 
I started starving myself when I was seven years old because I thought I was fat. I thought I was fat because my mom thought she was fat, and I was always told that I looked like my mom. See how easily influenced children can be? With the attitude that the doctor expressed, I absolutely worry that children are being influenced towards anorexia or other eating disorders. And that is incredibly distressing.

Labelling children anorexic because they are not overweight contributes to the problem.


----------



## talk de jour (Apr 21, 2005)

That little girl looks like me at that age.

I have had an eating disorder since I was nine.

Watch what you say.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *choli* 
Labelling children anorexic because they are not overweight contributes to the problem.

True. Nobody in this thread did that, though.


----------



## lotusdebi (Aug 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lab* 
Are you reading the op's posts? Clearly a lot of you aren't

The OP never went to a ped. A ped hasn't told the op that her child was overweight.

Read the posts from the op. Look at the diet that the child is eating. Clearly the op senses that something is going on and she came here for advice. The first post didn't mention diet. And a lot of posters responded that if her diet was healthy - then not to worry. Well, since then, the op has stated that the child's diet is not good.

I am sure that views of parents contribute to a child's obesity. Just based on your story of your mom - it was passed down to you.

But sometimes, parents can contribute to their child's obesity by what they feed the child and by what they DON'T say to the child. Kids are smart and they want to be healthy. Education folks. (I am not saying this child is obese).

Not only did I read the OP's posts, but other posts in the thread as well. I was responding to a group of them. Not simply the OP's (about her daughter and going by an online weight calculator) but also the posts stating that there are doctors who are using the BMI chart for children, and warning parents about their children's weights. You might say I was responding to the theme of the thread. And as such, I was trying to keep my post relatively non-specific. Though, the claims by some that the child in the photos is overweight really angered me, so I made sure to reiterate my position on that.

The BMI chart is FOS. It's useless. It's stupid. It's dangerous. The OP's concerns about her child's diet are something she needs to address, but it does not change my position on the BMI concept, online weight calculators, or my feelings about how her daughter looks. Frankly, my oldest son has sensory issues, and I worry a lot about his diet. He's losing weight right now and not growing as he should. He loves vegetables, but will go for days eating little else but carrot sticks. Kids with sensory issues are notoriously difficult to feed properly. I can certainly empathize with the OP on that.

In my case, it wasn't simply that my mother's views were passed down to me. I was also affected by society's views. And that is an even greater problem now than when I was a child in the 80's. Everywhere you look, photos of women are judged on whether they're "fat" or not. And "fat" means anything over a size 2. It in unacceptable to me, and should be unacceptable to every other person on this planet - but most especially mothers who - as women - should be well aware of how damaging these images and commentary are. Barbie dolls are still a great frustration to me. I wanted to be as skinny as Barbie because Barbie was the perfect woman with the perfect shape. Society taught me that. So, let's be aware of how parents and society are influencing our children in regards to body image and eating habits. And how medical personnel are helping or hurting our children with their charts. .

Quote:


Originally Posted by *choli* 
Labelling children anorexic because they are not overweight contributes to the problem.

Clearly, you're misreading my posts.


----------



## lotusdebi (Aug 29, 2002)

Definitely don't put any stock in those calculators! Complete rubbish! As others have stated, they don't take muscle (or bone, it seems) weight into consideration at all. Just another way to undermine a parent's confidence and mentally screw up kids.


----------



## Mirzam (Sep 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lotusdebi* 
Wow. I just plugged in my DS1's numbers to two online calculators, and they both said he's likely overweight/ obese. The child is skinny. His clothes fall off of him. Definitely don't put any stock in those calculators! Complete rubbish! As others have stated, they don't take muscle (or bone, it seems) weight into consideration at all. Just another way to undermine a parent's confidence and mentally screw up kids.

I just plugged my younger two's info in and it seemed pretty accurate, saying they were a healthy weight, which IMO they are. DD, 11 next week, 58" and 81 lbs and a very muscular rocker climber, was in the 41 st percentile; and DS, 8 yrs 8mos, 55", 67 lbs, also a strong muscular kiddo was in the 39th percentile for BMI. FWIW, my DS is a very picky, sensory eater, but he eats a lot of what he likes and that isn't much in the way of veggies, except caesar salad and raw cauliflower.


----------



## srneda78 (Jun 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *talk de jour* 
That little girl looks like me at that age.

I have had an eating disorder since I was nine.

Watch what you say.


I was probably her exact size at that age. I'd say she is on the bigger side of normal. But that might be her bone structure.

My brother was skin and bones and I was always a little bigger. My mom was rail-thin as well. We ate healthfully. We always at the same foods, but I was never thin like them. At age 11, I starved myself to drop down 30 pounds. At the time, I was 5'3" and weighed 150 pounds and went down to 120. My mom and doctor praised me for getting to my goal weight. I looked sickly. I was naturally a big girl -- very muscular and athletic. I was in martial arts, volleyball, and softball. I swam every day during the summer. I was just a big girl with probably little body fat. But I was different. I couldn't wear my mom's size 0 clothing. I was a size 9 if I remember right (God forbid). I developed fast. I was made fun of by my family for being larger and having developed breasts bigger than my mom by age 11.

Fast forward to now. I weigh over 300 pounds. I truly believe that if I had been left alone, I would be fine. Probably still considered overweight, but I would be a heck of a lot thinner. And fat does not necessarily equal unhealthy, anyway.

I just want you to know that little girls see these images in the media and they compare themselves to other girls. Do try to make sure she eats a healthy diet, but please never, ever make it about a number on the scale or a size in clothing. She should know that her value is not measured by that.

Sorry to rant, but this is just a topic that hits really close to home for me. She really is a beautiful little girl.


----------



## lotusdebi (Aug 29, 2002)

Look at your children. Not at charts. The charts won't tell you what your own observations will.


----------



## Carma (Feb 10, 2006)

Think your daughter looks healthy in the pictures. You might need to coach her into eating less carbs but you already know that, and that is a challenge because most kids like carbs/sweets the best naturally. But don't make her feel fat please!
When you look at the BMI versus age graphs there is a minimum around 4 years old, also there does not seem to be a lot of variation (5% is relative close to 95%). So it is very easy to 'drop off the graph' around that age. Especially if you are more muscular then average or carry 'baby-fat' longer.

Carma


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *talk de jour* 
That little girl looks like me at that age.

I have had an eating disorder since I was nine.

Watch what you say.

I have never said ANYTHING to her about food or weight issues, not even my own (and yes, I am significantly overweight, and suffering joint issues because of it). I will never do that. We don't talk about 'good foods' and 'bad foods' in our house. We talk about foods that give you energy for a short time and for a long time. We talk about foods that help you grow in different ways. So, eating only carrots and rice wouldn't be healthy any more than eating only sugar cookies would be. She actually has less of a sweet tooth than ds does. For evening snacks, ds will ask for ice cream and she'll ask for milk.

As I read people's responses and do some of my own reflecting, I realize that what worries me most is her range of foods when she's with dh. I need to observe what we're eating and make sure that she gets a healthy range of foods offered. She's not much of a veggie kid (peas and carrots are about all she does), but she loves fruit and will eat it if offered it (dh can offer her fruit, but he really can't do more veggies than carrot sticks). Because dh doesn't eat veggies, meal prep is a bit of a challenge, and so I am often uninspired with my veggie choices.

She's medium-boned, but very muscular. She's moderately active (not quite as active as her brother), but very willing to partake in active pursuits. She really wants to play sports, and so I'm hoping to help her build an identity for herself as strong. She learned to ride a 2 wheel bike this summer and is inordinately proud of herself. So, she SEES herself as a strong, active person. My goal is to continue that and keep her healthy.

I'll lay off the BMI charts and talk to dh about offering fruits and carrots with her lunch.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

I need to agree with lotusdebi here and srneda. Above all else, I look at those pictures and I see myself at that age- and yes, I'm kick ass gorgeous. I'm also 235lbs, which is clinically obese, and a large part of that was because I was encouraged into a diet mindset at a young age. There's more, but that's a big part of it.







to you, Lynne. If you start on this journey, it's going to be a long and difficult one. You can see the strength of response on this thread, of people responding to you with "yes, fat is a problem. But I am judging that your child is not yet fat, she's still one of us." Then there's those of us suggesting that for some people, fat is normal.

We crossposted, Lynne. Good luck, and all credit to her for the bike







My boys can't do that yet, and they're twice her age.


----------



## Liquesce (Nov 4, 2006)

I would agree that she looks a little chubby. I would also agree that anything to do with weight on the plus side is extremely culturally loaded and it's easy to take offense at the idea of being overweight. "Overweight" does not mean less beautiful, does not mean less worthwhile, etc, etc, etc. In a child, especially a child so young, it doesn't mean hound them about weight or put them diets or anything of the kind. It just means hey, maybe they'll grow up into it, maybe not, but just keep an eye out and, as said above, take a look at family habits to see if anything might need adjusting. It really drives me a bit mad when anything to do with weight gets so heavily tied to notions of condemnation that it can't be addressed at all.

Your daughter is really beautiful. But also that fact alone doesn't _necessarily_ contradict the charts. Not that I have all out faith in the charts either ... but I'm just not sure what to make of "she's not fat, she's beautiful" coming up a few times in this thread, or "heavy side of not fat." Beauty is beauty, heavy or not. And over is over, but that's not an insult to anyone.


----------



## 1littlebit (Jun 1, 2008)

i think she looks fine. and for those of you who think the BMI charts are anywhere near accurate i just recently went through all of this with my doctor because the wii fit said i was over weight... lol. it said that in order for me to be at a healthy BMI i would have to lose 20 lbs. this would have been the lowest weight i have been since i was 13. i talked to my doctor about it b/c the christmas before i got pg i weighed about 17 lbs less then i do now and was so small the doctor said if i lost anymore they would have to put me in the hospital. so this would actually put me three lbs lower then the weight i was then. i know its not that off for everyone but lets face it thats pretty far off. i think you should definately give her more fruits and veggies but i wouldnt get overly concerned.


----------



## Turquesa (May 30, 2007)

This thread is triggering something in each of us, isn't it? I've rotated my way through all of the ED's, so believe me, I can empathize with all of the food and weight issues that a lot of these posts are revealing.

To the OP: No, she's not fat. BUT . . . if she were, then what? The brutal fact is that doctors no longer learn nutrition in med school or provide nutritional counseling in their offices. The most that they can do is nag people to go on diets, congratulate them when their weight goes down (regardless of how), and fill out prescription pads with Pharma logos on them. (Yep. Been down this road, too







) I wish that this status quo would change, but until then . . .

If you're worried--not about her weight but about family eating habits--I would recommend getting in to see a dietitian.

Mine was awesome, but my insurance no longer covers her.







: She was REALLY big on the health-at-any-size concept and counseled accordingly. She didn't weigh you or care if you lost or gained weight. She encouraged exercise, no matter how light or heavy, and helped me develop a varied, protein-filled diet. ETA: Most importantly, she stressed intuitive eating, something I've yet to master! I'm sure it's easier to learn at age 4, though!


----------



## srneda78 (Jun 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Carma* 
Think your daughter looks healthy in the pictures. You might need to coach her into eating less carbs but you already know that, and that is a challenge because most kids like carbs/sweets the best naturally. But don't make her feel fat please!
When you look at the BMI versus age graphs there is a minimum around 4 years old, also there does not seem to be a lot of variation (5% is relative close to 95%). So it is very easy to 'drop off the graph' around that age. Especially if you are more muscular then average or carry 'baby-fat' longer.

Carma

That's just it. Coach her on healthy food and activity -- completely unrelated to weight.


----------



## srneda78 (Jun 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LynnS6* 
I have never said ANYTHING to her about food or weight issues, not even my own (and yes, I am significantly overweight, and suffering joint issues because of it). I will never do that. We don't talk about 'good foods' and 'bad foods' in our house. We talk about foods that give you energy for a short time and for a long time. We talk about foods that help you grow in different ways. So, eating only carrots and rice wouldn't be healthy any more than eating only sugar cookies would be. She actually has less of a sweet tooth than ds does. For evening snacks, ds will ask for ice cream and she'll ask for milk.

As I read people's responses and do some of my own reflecting, I realize that what worries me most is her range of foods when she's with dh. I need to observe what we're eating and make sure that she gets a healthy range of foods offered. She's not much of a veggie kid (peas and carrots are about all she does), but she loves fruit and will eat it if offered it (dh can offer her fruit, but he really can't do more veggies than carrot sticks). Because dh doesn't eat veggies, meal prep is a bit of a challenge, and so I am often uninspired with my veggie choices.

She's medium-boned, but very muscular. She's moderately active (not quite as active as her brother), but very willing to partake in active pursuits. She really wants to play sports, and so I'm hoping to help her build an identity for herself as strong. She learned to ride a 2 wheel bike this summer and is inordinately proud of herself. So, she SEES herself as a strong, active person. My goal is to continue that and keep her healthy.

I'll lay off the BMI charts and talk to dh about offering fruits and carrots with her lunch.

I think you're totally on the right track...not that my opinion is worth much!


----------



## Fuamami (Mar 16, 2005)

Lynn, I think you're on the right track, too. I think she looks fine, but I also have ds1 who is on the heavy side. In fact, I think you may have posted words of reassurance when I plugged *his* numbers into the BMI calc and was freaking out.

Since then, I have noticed that he has some of your dd's tendencies. He has a much, much smaller range of foods that he likes than dd did and does. From what I've read of sensory issues, I think he may have a few minor ones. He reminds me a lot of myself at his age, except that I was very, very nervous/fidgety/busy all the time. So where i would have been twiddling my thumbs, climbing, bouncing up and down, etc., he sucks his paci and sniffs his blanket to comfort himself. He's also not super active, which I think is partly because he's a big, heavy kid and it takes a lot more energy to move him around. Like hippymommy said, he gravitates more toward the swings.

Anyway, since noticing this all, I've been slowly trying to reform our diet. I used to be more conscientious, but have let things slide into higher fat, more processed foods, and fewer emphasis on veggies. So I'm trying to make some changes, and I'm going to try to get ds1 some more active pursuits. Sounds like the same things you're going to try -I hope we have success!


----------



## pigpokey (Feb 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hippymomma69* 
I also second the person who mentioned that those charts don't really tell you the "health" picture of the child. My skinny DD has NO muscles. She likes to climb but has very weak arms. She's skinny flabby. The playground equipment is just not cutting it for her. So I'm trying to get her swimming more (that season's almost over) and she's expressed interest in going running with me and we've done it a couple of times with success so I'll keep doing that. I'm also trying to think about how to give both of them more "heavy" work to build up their muscles...any suggestions?

They just have to keep climbing. My kids love to go across the monkey bars and we have a climbing rope in the yard; if you can put them in gymnastics they will also get encouraged in upper body.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

Your daighter is about the same weight but about 4 inches shorter than my daughter. However, my daughter is on the thin side for her height, and your daughter looks just fine.


----------



## Sileree (Aug 15, 2006)

She looks fine to me.


----------



## Violet2 (Apr 26, 2007)

As for the veggies, we are on a brussel sprouts kick here. They are delicious roasted with some shallots and olive oil. Halve them, toss with olive oil and shallots and salt, roast at 450 for about 20 minutes or so. The leaves that fall off get caramelized and with the oil and salt, they are like crispy potato chips. The sprouts themselves get nice and brown and roasted and yummmmmm.

Sometimes we cut up some thick cut bacon and fry it (with shallots) until it's cooked, but not crispy and then throw in the brussel sprouts for a quick fry and then toss it all in the oven. OMG. Finger-lickin' good.

V


----------



## jmmom (Sep 11, 2007)

Green beans are also great right now - try boiling them until tender, then tossing with: 3tbsp butter melted, add 1/4 c chopped almonds when the butter foam subsides, toast, then turn off heat, add juice of 1 lemon or equivalent. Very tasty. From Alice Waters, The Art of Simple Food.

OP, I think you know your own family's needs best. I would highly, highly recommend reading Nina Planck's (sp?) Real Food. I would especially recommend this since it sounds like both your daughter and your dh gravitate towards heavier foods. You should know that there have been cultures that have only eaten meat (and blood), but no cultures (other than ours) that are vegan; meat etc are not bad in themselves, but one should try (as much as you can afford) to eat high quality, pastured, stuff. Also, all things in moderation. Don't go for low-fat options, IMO; offer high-quality fats, and absolutely no processed junk, and you'll be fine. We eat lots of butter, eggs, some milk, and very little meat; tons of fruit; plenty of veggies; no refined flour - we make our own bread in the breadmaker with stone ground whole wheat; no processed food; no refined sugar; and no high fructose corn syrup. We have incredibly delicious meals and eat as much as we want.

I recommend this just because I think different people have different builds and different eating needs, and if you try to make someone who needs more fats eat a low fat diet, I think you're asking for it. Her body might need high quality fats more than yours or your sons, but if she's not getting what she needs from her food, or if she's offered junk, she'll just keep eating.

I actually think she looks great, BTW, but I understand where you are coming from as I come from a family of obese people. It can worry you.

Nina Plank says it all better, though...


----------



## Devaskyla (Oct 5, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
When I was a kid, I was a bit chunky, and I thought I was fat, and the other kids called me fat, and it did bad things to my self-image. Guess what I do when I'm down on myself? I eat. I _am_ fat now...and I wasn't fat then - not even close.

Me too. I got curves early, which I guess=fat to kids. I was healthy & active, but all the nastiness made me spend all my time hiding in my house reading instead of out on my bike the way I had done before that.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *orangecanoe* 
Fat is a loaded word, but she is 3lbs heavier than my same age/height 4yo who is 90th%. If she comes up off the charts, she probably is above her ideal weight.

No one seems to want to acknowledge that there is any value to BMI or growth charts, but at some point, it is the responsible thing to do.

There is absolutely no value to the BMI. There was no value to it before they arbitrarily changed the numbers, overnight making millions of people who were normal weight suddenly overweight. That's where the "obesity epidemic" comes from, by the way. The actual average increase in weight per person since the 70's is 10 pounds. That's it. And in that time average heights have also increased, but we don't hear anything about a 'height epidemic'. junkfoodscience.blogspot.com has wonderful coverage of the science & scaremongering of the so-called 'obesity epidemic'.

And for the op, I think your daughter is a little chubby & totally, perfectly normal for a 4 year old. Not at all fat or overweight or unhealthy.


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

My dd is the same age basically, and is 37 pounds and 40 inches.
I do not think she is fat, but if you feel, due to an introspective look at her eating and physical activity habits, that she could perhaps increase her health, which may or may not involve losing some weight, then you should go with that.


----------

